# Updated pics of my breeding tank



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just in case you are viewing this for the first time, this is a 15 gallon shrimp breeding tank. I have Bumblebees and Cherries in there currently but soon 3 dwarf orange crays will also call it home 

The water is cloudy due to the leaves that are in there but that doesn't seem to bother the shrimp. The light actually makes it cloudy since the water is close to a tea color when the lights are off. Check out the pregnant bumblebee mamma. :spider: :spider: :spider: :spider:

We need to keep this forum alive so create many new threads!!! It seems 
really slow here lately.









































































and pics of my 30 gallon


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Very very nice


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

and the leaves are for??

Mark


----------



## macabelli-bra (Feb 1, 2005)

fredyk said:


> and the leaves are for??
> 
> Mark


i think this is for hiding... shrimps like that ... as well nice leaves ... any feedback about using almond leaves in a shrimp tank?
Tks
Gustavo


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I put the leaves in there to lower the Ph a bit plus the snails and shrimp are always grazing on them.  The leaves are regular Oak leaves from my backyard. My intentions for this tank are not to be a show or display tank but rather a breeding habitat.


----------



## RuslanJamil (Oct 30, 2005)

What ph and temperature are you maintaining for your breeding tank?

Thanks.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks like your tanks are doing very well, thanks for sharing!


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

RuslanJamil said:


> What ph and temperature are you maintaining for your breeding tank?
> 
> Thanks.


The Ph hovers around 6.9 and the temp is ~72.


----------

